# lookin for Orange County sub box maker



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking to get a good box made, if anyone can PM their price including materials

Build a proper sub enclosure for a Hertz ML2500(10")


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try Michael at Method Sound

He's VERY knowledgable, and I believe he might be able to help.


----------

